

Wordpress demands $10,000 for DMCA Takedown Censorship - dtech
http://torrentfreak.com/wordpress-demands-10000-dmca-takedown-abuse-140615/

======
mcv
I remember that when the DMCA was new, false takedown notices would be
punishable as perjury. What happened to that?

~~~
davidgerard
The penalty is 0 in practice.

